

HN London Meetup this Thursday - dmitri1981

The third Hacker News London meetup shall be this Thursday from 18:00 at our usual venue The Waterpoet, 9-11 Folgate St, London E1 6BX.<p>Geomium, the next-gen geosocial application, as recently featured in The Next Web http://su.pr/2YVHpt will be sponsoring the event. Ben Dowling, CTO/Co-founder of Geomium and HN London co-organiser, will be giving a short presentation introducing Geomium and then will let everyone have a play.  If you would like to request a beta invite in advance you can request one at http://geomium.com or email Ben [@] geomium [dot] com.  For an early preview of the Geomium iPhone app include you UDID and device name in the email.<p>We look forward to seeing everyone there. Please RSVP at http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/<p>PS we will be in the back bar as usual. If you are having difficulty finding us please call me on 0789 11 99 440 or tweet @dmitrigrabov
======
amirmc
This was kind of fun the last time I went but I feel that putting it on Meetup
may have been a mistake/premature.

About half the people I met hadn't even heard of HN, let alone read/comment on
stories here.

Maybe I was just hanging out in the wrong part of the room. :)

Edit to add: Those people were definitely there for the HN meetup. They'd been
notified via Meetup of a new group and decided to turn up.

~~~
coderholic
It definitely sounds like you were in the wrong part of the room :)

A problem people have mentioned before is actually finding all of the HNers
amongst the other drinkers, so you're not alone. Because of this we started
looking for an alternative venue but we couldn't find anything suitable in
time.

If you've got any suggestions it'd be great if you could let us know, either
here or via the Google Group: [http://groups.google.com/group/hn-
london/browse_thread/threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/hn-
london/browse_thread/thread/7312f467a1cd4a0d)

For the event this Thursday we'll put up a sign, which should at least help
you find the right area of the bar.

~~~
arihelgason
How about bringing some stickers for people to write their name / HN username
on for easy recognition?

~~~
gaius
Nah we should do it like proper spies. "Are you a _friend of PG?_ ".

~~~
dmitri1981
Haha, I remember overhearing some suits asking each other "Who the f is Paul
Graham?". I dont think they ever got it.

------
coderholic
Linked versions of the URLs:

<http://su.pr/2YVHpt> <http://geomium.com> <http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/>

The last couple of meetups have been great. Hope to see you there!

------
wihon
Hi - I'm pretty new to hacking'n'stuff. Would I be welcome/understand what the
hell was going on? :)

~~~
coderholic
All HN readers are more than welcome! It's a fairly informal event. People
drink beer, and chat about things they're interested in, which tend to be the
projects their working on, programming, tech, startups etc.

------
ErrantX
Bleh, once again I'll miss you guys by a day.

Any thoughts on doing it one weekend in the future? :D

------
oceanician
Any demand for a meetup in Manchester?

